# JVC RS1



## jagman

*Jvc Rs1*

I jumped on board and got in on the pre-buy at AVS (ends Wednesday). Lets just say it is one really good deal. 1080p with 700 lumens at 65k and 15,000:1 native CR (no DI!). It's supposed to be released in February. The price is comparable to the street prices of the other new 1080p PJs recently released but the performance is supposedly surpasses $15,000 PJs in production. It can't be perfect, but it sounds good. The only problem is all the 1080p PJs are a bit on the dim side.


----------



## basementjack

jagman, did you get your PJ yet?


----------



## bricor

They're not out yet, probably be beginning of March.


----------



## jagman

The word is 2-3 weeks (if we're lucky). Early March is a safe bet. I'll be happy to have it up and running for The Tournament!


----------



## norpus

I am getting the HD1, can't wait.
Hopefully March in Oz


----------



## jagman

Looks like it's going to be a bit longer... mid March if lucky. Hopefully I'll get mine in time for the Final Four... or at least the Masters. I've been busy in the meantime fixing up the HT. Made my screen (Designer White laminate) and alterred the acoustic panels to go around it. I also installed a solid core door where there was an opening. Not quite finished but almost. The IB is still looking beatiful, too. 

Hey Norpus... I hope the PJ won't be too close to your rear IB... don't want your image dancing about :joke:. What's the time line for shipping in Oz (late March or learly)?


----------



## norpus

Was early March, now late March - I'm first on the list of our powerbuy
Our powerbuy team are meeting with JVC on Friday to view and to run through a few issues that popped up on avs recently to get a handle on support in future. Unfortunately I can't make it to Sydney to view, so still haven't seen one in flesh. Can't wait to get it as you would undestand jagman
Hehe the 2nd IB shakes the floors but not the walls luckily. Its on a strictly HT diet at the moment as I've disconnected the avr from all my 2ch gear (the avr was a central repository for hum loops)


----------



## jagman

Are you talking about the color thing that gregr found? I'm sure that's it. I'd rather have my PJ a little delayed but have those things sorted out ahead of time.

That's too bad about the ground loop hum. I've been able to avoid that so far but everything comes off the same outlet. I'm a bit worried about when I hook up the PJ since I had a loop when I plugged the computer into a separate socket while calibrating the BFD.

I'd love to have a second IB but it's too much work. I'm happy enough with my two 18" Aves up front.

BTW, what will be using as a source for your HD-1?


----------



## norpus

Source is HD-A1, although the HDa20 or equivalent might get a guernsey one day soon
SD sources through a VP30 which does a good job and will do a CIH stretch for me when I get a scope screen. 
Yes re the HD1, the meeting is to check what local support we can expect from JVC here in Australia - we have 17 coming so want to be sure we get well treated if one is out of whack (power of the team and all that)

I agree - 2 avas is enough SQ and performance. Isn't it amazing how good these can sound with enough good quality amplification each (I'm running 300watts each, class A/B plate amps, very nice effect)
Had a gtg the other day and put on Bass Mechaniks woofer cooker - a mate with a military spl meter got scared measuring 127dB nearfield just before I turned it up:T There was no need to threaten to hook the back IB on as well:demon: 
The gtg people were all singing the praises of IB after that. I shudder to think what some of the really big IB systems can do to a house


----------



## Guest

I, too, have jumped on the bandwagon for this exciting new projector. I saw and demo'd the Sony Pearl and loved it, so I expect even more from this projector. The reviews have been outstanding and I am patiently waiting until the end of march. In fact, I have two machines coming in since I double ordered in my highly charged state of excitement. If anyone would like a brand new JVC RS1 at a great price, please email me at [email protected].


----------



## jagman

That's funny. This projector has a lot of potential, but it's having some problems (not a lot but definitely some). Having said that, almost everyone that gets it is extatic. Evidently it is such a jump in performance that people are still happy despite underperforming (and if naive they may not even know they have an underperforming unit). In some ways that's good, but be sure to test it thoroughly to be sure you're getting what you pay for.

In case you haven't read this, check out this thread. It's long but very informative.


----------



## basementjack

Art @ projectorreviews.com has a review of the RS1 - it's looking pretty positive.

Makes me wonder how long it will take for this kind of thing to come down into the 'average persons' price range?
$6-7000 is simply too much for me. :-(


----------



## Josuah

~$6200 is the MSRP (if I'm remembering the number right). The street price should be lower, especially once it's not under such limited supply. I suspect this might be a good projector at a good price point once my current projector runs out.


----------



## jagman

There are deals to be had. I got mine for much less than MSRP. I know for a fact that you can order it now for $5,000. My price was better than that but I ordered 3 months ago. Now, $5k is still expensive, but it's not horrendous. It certainly is worth the increased premium over the Pearl if you have the money.


----------



## norpus

Only a couple of sleeps to go for mine  Hope it beats the Easter break


----------



## jagman

I can't wait to get mine. It's supposed to ship within the next day or so. I'm hoping to have it by this weekend raying:. 

Did you guys get your issues sorted out Down Under?


----------



## RayJr

I just got my RS-1....this thing is amazing....well I went from a Sony HS-20 LCD to this...huge upgrade.
































Later
RayJr


----------



## Guest

Hi All

I am new to this forum and to home theatres. I am in the process of doing the design for an addition to my house. A part of that design is a home theatre room. I was looking at a room 15' wide, 20' long and woth 12' high ceilings. There would ne no windows, or small windows up high with remote controled blinds. From what I have read here, it seems that the JVC RS1 would be the pj to get.

I would appreciate hearing from you experts as to what other equipment would I need to use with the JVC RS1 and any suggestions you might have about the room size and configuration. At this point I can do just about anything that's necessary.

Thanks for your advice.



Max


----------



## jagman

Well, I've had mine now for a few weeks and love it. It took a little while to get it set up properly (fine tuning the colors), but it's fantastic. Two small complaints are background noise in dark scenes (annoying) and the fact that it dramatically reveals imperfections in the system (e.g. poor video transfers and imperfections in the screen). My screen has a subtle texture and it stands out in plain images (you have to look for it, but it's definely there). As for the grain, it's mostly there on mediocre disk transfers and poorly shot HDTV shows (24). The latter is dissipointing as it's one of my favorite shows. Oh well. Overall it's still one nice PJ. On a side note, anyone who wants to maximize this PJ needs to have absolute control of light in the room (which includes dark walls, ceiling, floor, furniture, etc). The main attribute of this PJ is it's native on/off contrast ratio. If the bright parts of an image within a dark scene elevate the ambient light levels in the room, it also elevates the black level which by nature decreases the on/off CR at that moment in time. One needs to decrease the reflection of light to maintain the projectors superb on/off CR. Having said that, nobody seems to complain who has white walls and ceilings.


----------



## Adz

Our RS1 showroom demo just arrived for our NY Metro location. Cant wait to demo it against our SIM 720p.


----------



## RayJr

*HD-1/RS-1 Firmware Update Link*

Hello all,
Not real sure if I am allowed to do this but, here it goes.
I requested the JVC Loader and firmware from MR.D over on AVS and told him that I would host it so that others could get it without swamping him with request.
Well here it is:
JVC HD-1/RS-1 061 Firmware upgrade 
*UPDATE AT YOUR OWN RISK*

I will leave it up as long as I am not told by HTS or JVC to take down the link.

Hope this helps other HD-1/RS-1 Owners

Later
Proud RS-1 Owner
RayJr


----------



## Guest

*Re: HD-1/RS-1 Firmware Update Link*

RayJr, I am also a proud owner of a RS-1 and I have had mine for only about three weeks. I have the EXACT same complaints. The picture with great hi-def material looks simply amazing. I do however see the same noise in the dark scenes on a few of the lower quality transfers. Do you think this is a firmware issue or something that can ever be fixed? Did you notice any improvements when you upgrade the firmware and if you did what were they? I am currently using a 155" 1.85 screen but am looking to upgrade soon to a SMX AT 170" 2.35 screen. I would also like to add the CIH masking system once the have it to offer. My current image of 13' diagonal now looks nearly perfect with the top Hi-def discs. I LOVE this hobby!!!


----------



## RayJr

My RS-1 came with the latest firmware...I just am hosting it to help others that may need it.

RayJr


----------



## Guest

Is there anyone around the Sacramento area that would allow me to view their RS-1 before I buy mine? I just want to make sure I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Elderloc

I just got my RS1 a few weeks ago I'll have to check to see if my firmware is up to date. To date have they done more than one update?


----------

